# Williamsburg Plantation WPN   I need info fast!



## dukebigtom (Sep 16, 2009)

I looked at the reviews, but info is pretty old and scarce.  I have a 4 bedroom unit on hold.  Any and all info about the condition of the resort, units, ameneties, etc. will be greatly appreciated.  I need info fast!

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 16, 2009)

Tom,
it's nice enough on the inside and the location is decent (near Manor Club).  There are better options in Williamsburg, but it's still very nice compared to most I've been to outside Marriott.  4BR is going to be the upstairs and downstairs of a townhouse style building.


----------



## dukebigtom (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Big Matt.  The main reason for trying this out is the 4 bdrm unit.  We're going to take a group down and getting a 4 bdrm sounds like it could be fun and certainly cheap.  At any of the Marriotts, I'd have to go with two trades (probably better ones than what I used for this) and I'd be waiting till the last minute.  We stayed at Kings Creek and Greensprings and both of them were nice, but certainly not Marriott, Hyatt or Westin quality.  As long as it is *CLEAN *and reasonably well kept, it will work for us.

Thanks again.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 17, 2009)

Williamsburg Plantation compares pretty well to both Kings Creek and Greensprings.  I've stayed at both and have toured WP.  I own at Manor Club and go there a lot.


----------



## CMF (Sep 17, 2009)

I stayed there using an AC.  I liked that there is a sauna in the master bath.  I did not have any problems at the resort.

Charles


----------



## chap7 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104489&highlight=williamsburg+plantation

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## jme (Sep 19, 2009)

We stayed there about 7-8 yrs ago and it was very nice, and we're Marriott owners and quite used to top shelf resorts. 

With our Marriott home resorts rating a high 9+, I would rate Wmsbg Plantation 7.

It was clean (not dirty or musty, etc. at all) , fairly new, and was not disappointing in any way.

We loved the screened-in porches, just off the master BR, and several nights we left the bedroom door open so we could hear the night sounds and feel the chill, and it was divine.  In Wmsburg, all you need is a place to sleep, and it was fine. It was a short ride to Colonial Wmsbg, but not a problem or aggravation.

jme


----------



## dukebigtom (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I kept the 4bdrm for 2011. Lots could change between now and then, but should be fun for 4 couples and surely a cheap way to take some friends along.

BigTom


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dukebigtom said:


> Thanks everyone.  I kept the 4bdrm for 2011. Lots could change between now and then, but should be fun for 4 couples and surely a cheap way to take some friends along.
> 
> BigTom


Keep in mind that the second 2 BR unit most likely has a limited kitchen.  It's a full-sized kitchen, but there is no Stove/oven; instead it may have a two  burner "hot plate".  It is still sufficient for limited cooking, but all the cooking can be done in the unit with full kitchen anyway.


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 24, 2010)

*One Bedroom Question*

I know this is an old thread but it seems to fit my question the best.

I am looking for info on the one bedroom at WPN.  It is supposed to have a king bed a full kitchen.  I know some only have a partial kitchen.  Does anyone know the specifics on the one bedroom?  What else does it have in the unit, like full living room, large TV, jacuzzi.  I need to decide tomorrow so any info on the one beds would be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## tonyg (Jun 25, 2010)

Best bet may be to call the resort. I think the one bedrooms are a newer phase at the resort.


----------

